# Battle Scars



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I always have people asking me what jigs I use.
I was fixin to fresh water rinse all these off and thought I'd take a picture of'm

I recently went on a 24hour trip, and these are the Jigs I used.

All cept 1 were brand new when I dropped them down.

All we caught were Snapper and a huge Jack Cravalle. They were quite hungry I recon.... lol

Post yours after a trip below..


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

the Rest...


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Are most of those commercial jigs? I don't have any pictures at work, but the ones I finished last year and sealed with 2 TON epoxy all had battle scars. I have UV Clear to try this year and see if its any tougher.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Drundel said:


> Are most of those commercial jigs? I don't have any pictures at work, but the ones I finished last year and sealed with 2 TON epoxy all had battle scars. I have UV Clear to try this year and see if its any tougher.


All of those were commercial made....

The "white" flat fall, was actually totally yellow glow when started. It was the jig of the dark evening. the gold hammered is one from kilsongs store. pretty much all were after market. the fish cant read a price tag..lol

Higher dollar get tore up just as easy imo... 
if a person hasnt tried flat falls yet, they are miss'n the boat. Amazing catching jigs. just watch some youtubes.


----------

